# biting my face



## hanaflynn215 (May 22, 2011)

So Buddy likes to sit on my chest while I'm lying in bed. When he does this, especially when I'm eating, he likes to preen my lips and teeth. It's difficult to get him to stop, because once he starts he is very focused, and when he comes across dry skin on my lip or something he bites down pretty hard and tries to rip it off. Which is well-intentioned but uncomfortable. He also likes to bang his beak on my face... Any suggestions on getting him to stop? Does anyone have this problem?


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

He's a male. The beak banging is a male thing. Hemingway has taken to "preening" my facial hair and or freckles. I'd be ok with the facial hair if I had a lot, but the freckles...OW. And he's getting good at it too. He's actually drawn blood trying to preen my freckles, and when it scabs over, he preens that too! When he does it i'll say "NO hemingway!" and brush him away, but if he fusses and nips, then I put him in time out. I don't really know what else to do with that kinda situation.


----------

